# Waxing a bataleon?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Be careful with the raised areas and just take your time. I hate waxing my girls and mine....


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I just go a little bit gentler around the TBT area, you probably can't mess it up without going nuts with a metal scraper but I prefer ere on the side of caution


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't even bother scraping my Bataleon TBT area or edge areas anymore. I just throw on some wax, iron it in and scrape only down the middle. The TBT area and near the edges gets scraped off quickly by the snow anyway.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> I don't even bother scraping my Bataleon TBT area or edge areas anymore. I just throw on some wax, iron it in and scrape only down the middle. The TBT area and near the edges gets scraped off quickly by the snow anyway.


how can i tell if i did scrape off the tbt, because after i waxed it, i can see the tbt it is white and it feels like it is peeling kind of, could that just be the wax?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It means you were to forceful with that area. I did the same thing my first couple of waxes.... Just back off on that specific area and you will be fine.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I never look forward to scraping my Bataleons. The one downfall of tbt, but only b/c we're all lazy. In reality it really doesn't take that much more time. If you ever take it in for a base grind at a shop, make sure they have the right equipment and know how to handle tbt.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I've never had an issue with actually waxing my Bataleon, however, I've had issues with it retaining any sort of wax. I noticed that after one or two runs with the board, the base is basically all dry again, and unfortunately, I don't have the time, money or energy to keep waxing my board everytime I want to go out and ride and gave up.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont own a bataleon... but, looking at them at demos and what not. i dont think (without a base grinder) you could scrape off tbt. the only thing taht sounds tricky would be not to go too thin on the corners from the flat base to angled edges.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

boarderaholic said:


> I've never had an issue with actually waxing my Bataleon, however, I've had issues with it retaining any sort of wax. I noticed that after one or two runs with the board, the base is basically all dry again, and unfortunately, I don't have the time, money or energy to keep waxing my board everytime I want to go out and ride and gave up.




I thought it was just me.... I can not keep wax on my Jam and my girls Fun Kink for more then a few runs.... And I run One Ball Jay wax, and the proper temp for the conditions.. Weird


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> I thought it was just me.... I can not keep wax on my Jam and my girls Fun Kink for more then a few runs.... And I run One Ball Jay wax, and the proper temp for the conditions.. Weird


I've called Bataleon more than once about this issue, and they ALWAYS say they'll check with their techy dude and call back...and everytime, NO CALL. I gave up and ended up just riding the board until it wouldn't even slide when I pushed it.


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> It means you were to forceful with that area. I did the same thing my first couple of waxes.... Just back off on that specific area and you will be fine.


ok thanks, do u think the damge that i did will really affect the performance at all? i still clearly feel the tbt it just looks and feels all grainy.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wait, did you take a big chunk out or just kinda frizzle it up a little bit? 

Either way the chances of doing serious damage is slim.... First off you could likely ptex it and think of it as a gouge from a rock. I don't know of any non brand new boards that don't have atleast a little scratch on the base.

So ya, most likely your just fine unless you took some huge gouge out


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Show us a pic so we can see if you're just freaking out, or if there actually is any issue.

So far I've only ridden the Riot and Jam last season and thus far this season. Haven't noticed any issues with wax retention? Then again I try to wax before each day out, and never more than 2-3 like when on a trip. Also, I wax the board when it's brand new, even before using it for the first time. They say this helps the base retain wax down the road, although I'm not too clear on the specifics.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It could be possible Milo and my board came out of the same funked of batches of boards getting pressed. It's unfortunate seeing as it would have been nice to know if I was doing something wrong or if it was just the nature of the board.


----------

